# Two TIVO boxes for sale



## pfxmichaelm (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the following TIVO boxes that I no longer need. Both work fine and do not have lifetime service. Was doing a month to month service on both.

DVR 3002 540-0001-7047-3002
DVR AE97 652-0201-9026-AE97

Any offers??

Michael Miller


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I imagine that some members here know by those numbers, but I don't.
And where are U located?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

replaytv said:


> I imagine that some members here know by those numbers, but I don't.
> And where are U located?


540 = Single Tuner Standard Def (40 GB)
652 = Dual Tuner Tivo High Def (160 GB)


----------

